# Vaping Supplies On The East Rand



## JakesSA (27/5/14)

I am happy to announce the imminent launch of www.vapeclub.co.za
We will be stocking vaping gear and e-liquids for delivery or collection in Benoni.

Planned go-live is the evening Thursday 27 May 2014. Lots of specials to go around and some nice new twists to online shopping!

PS: That is delivery country wide of course ..

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/14)

Will you be attending the Vape Meet? Can we book a vendor table for you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

It asks for a password?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (27/5/14)

The web shop goes live on Thursday, we running dummy orders to streamline the system atm. We will most likely be at the vape meet, not too sure if a table is needed. Can you give me till the weekend to consider it?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/14)

JakesSA said:


> The web shop goes live on Thursday, we running dummy orders to streamline the system atm. We will most likely be at the vape meet, not too sure if a table is needed. Can you give me till the weekend to consider it?



No problem


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

Holy smokes, this is awesome news for me.................... Benoni Rocks 


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (27/5/14)

Awesome news indeed @JakesSA! Looking forward to your site, go Benoni 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (27/5/14)

This may sound cliched, but one of the main reasons I am doing this is to just try and help vaping converts stay that way.

A few weeks after I started vaping, still with a Twisp back then, I came within a mm of going back to cigarettes because of the availability, or rather lack thereof, of vaping liquid and proper equipment close to me. One of the many adjustments a vaping convert has to make is the loss of convenience that cigarettes offer.

It actually makes me feel ill to see people lined up to buy the fake and no name brand liquids at my local tobacconist, at massively inflated prices to boot!

Vaping FTW!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

JakesSA said:


> This may sound cliched, but one of the main reasons I am doing this is to just try and help vaping converts stay that way.
> 
> A few weeks after I started vaping, still with a Twisp back then, I came within a mm of going back to cigarettes because of the availability, or rather lack thereof, of vaping liquid and proper equipment close to me. One of the many adjustments a vaping convert has to make is the loss of convenience that cigarettes offer.
> 
> ...



That is so true, it is mainly the reason why I started as well. New vapers don't know were to go and what is out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

And gongrats on being a Reseller !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (27/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> And gongrats on being a Reseller !!



Thank you, must say I am nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

Benoni needs to get some of that Boba's


JakesSA said:


> Thank you, must say I am nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs!



Just remember.. you can count on me for beta testing any juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

JakesSA said:


> Thank you, must say I am nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs!



Don't worry!! Your gona love it!!!


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/5/14)

You have another benonian that will support, if you need any testing done just shout

Hope you take midnight orders

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (27/5/14)

Alex said:


> Benoni needs to get some of that Boba's
> 
> 
> Just remember.. you can count on me for beta testing any juices



Early days, for starters its going to have be run of the mill stuff. As a point of interest my wife will actually be managing the shop. She will be joining up here on the forum soonest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA (27/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> You have another benonian that will support, if you need any testing done just shout
> 
> Hope you take midnight orders



No problem there, IF you can stand the look of my pyjamas!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/5/14)

JakesSA said:


> No problem there, IF you can stand the look of my pyjamas!



Ill prob show up in my onezy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JakesSA (27/5/14)

Just to be clear, shop might be a bit of a ... strong .. word for it. 
Vapeclub for now is really only an online retailer with the option to collect from my house. I would have loved to rent the place next to the tobacconist mentioned earlier but I would have to mortgage my house to do so apparently.
Maybe one day ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

JakesSA said:


> Just to be clear, shop might be a bit of a ... strong .. word for it.
> Vapeclub for now is really only an online retailer with the option to collect from my house. I would have loved to rent the place next to the tobacconist mentioned earlier but I would have to mortgage my house to do so apparently.
> Maybe one day ..



Don't feel alone, I'm doing this form my house as well.


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/5/14)

Its Benoni, a wendy hut in the back of the yard will also work

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## JakesSA (27/5/14)

LOL, I was waiting for a Benoni quip!


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/5/14)

Hey I stay on the plots, if you want to put the wendy hut up here there is more than enough space.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Hey I stay on the plots, if you want to put the wendy hut up here there is more than enough space.



Anywhere near "509" ?


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (27/5/14)

Alex said:


> Benoni needs to get some of that Boba's
> 
> 
> Just remember.. you can count on me for beta testing any juices



And Benoni needs some Suicide Bunny tooooo! 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/5/14)

Alex said:


> Anywhere near "509" ?



Now really thats a low blow

But yes 509 will be there general geographical location to say if you past there you are close


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Now really thats a low blow
> 
> But yes 509 will be there general geographical location to say if you past there you are close



lol


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (27/5/14)

Alex said:


> Anywhere near "509" ?



Funny how most Benonians gentleman will know where 509 is, Hiehiehie.......

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (27/5/14)

All the best @JakesSA keen to see the website.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/5/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Funny how most Benonians gentleman will know where 509 is, Hiehiehie.......



I dont know what you talking about


----------



## JakesSA (27/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> All the best @JakesSA keen to see the website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (27/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> I dont know what you talking about


I dont either, its very cloudy in here, can't see or even remember nuthin.....

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/5/14)

Just popping in to let you know that I will be a client too.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Great news  looking forward to doing business


----------



## VapeGrrl (28/5/14)

Lovely, looking forward to meeting you all

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/5/14)

Any new news on when you will be launching?


----------



## VapeGrrl (29/5/14)

The site will be live by 8:00pm tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (29/5/14)

You going to keep any juices?


----------



## VapeGrrl (29/5/14)

Yes we have 6 flavours of Liqua in stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

I'm looking forward to 10pm tonight then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (29/5/14)

You've jinxed it now @Alex! Power has been out at our place since 13:00 today. The municipal help desk assures me that the arrival of city 'engineers' is imminent but I have my doubts. Could be our go live will only be tomorrow. Murphy's law


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/5/14)

NOOOOO! I wanted to shop tonight and pick up tomorrow. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## RoSsIkId (29/5/14)

Any updates.


----------



## JakesSA (29/5/14)

Power's up but running a little behind schedule now .. 
@baksteen8168 tell me what you need, I'll let you know what I have and you can swing by irrespective


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

JakesSA said:


> You've jinxed it now @Alex! Power has been out at our place since 13:00 today. The municipal help desk assures me that the arrival of city 'engineers' is imminent but I have my doubts. Could be our go live will only be tomorrow. Murphy's law


As I said 10 pm then


----------



## JakesSA (29/5/14)

LOL, thanks for that.


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/5/14)

Thanks @JakesSA. For now just looking at another spinner and some liquid. Might swop that for a mod

Will let you know tomorrow. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## JakesSA (29/5/14)

Site's up, enjoy!


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/5/14)

Thanks JakesSA!! Time to browse. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## JakesSA (29/5/14)

And looong before 10pm I might add ..


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

Right on time too


----------



## RoSsIkId (29/5/14)

@JakesSA, boet i dont smaak you much at the moment hey. Why dont you let a bra know about that group buy hey boet. I nearly karked my only overhaul pant now when I saw that 20W mod there hey. Nooit boet I durrent smaak it hey.

But the site looks tripping boet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA (29/5/14)

My sincerest apologies! 

I cannot explain to you how much time I spent haggling with the supplier for that one.

Worth it though, looks like there is two participants in on it already.


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> @JakesSA, boet i dont smaak you much at the moment hey. Why dont you let a bra know about that group buy hey boet. I nearly karked my only overhaul pant now when I saw that 20W mod there hey. Nooit boet I durrent smaak it hey.
> 
> But the site looks tripping boet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/5/14)

Placed my order and I am in for the group buy.

@JakesSA - Please, I beg of you.... do NOT stock vanilla liquid this month... my bank account wont be able to take it...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/5/14)

Love the prices on the tanks... wish I could buy the Nautilus this month... will have to wait though... dammit JakesSA... I hate you... sooooo much want on that page!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## JakesSA (30/5/14)

Thank you very much. Got another guy interested in the 20w as well.

Just realised that it may be a bit of a pain to process the credit card on the web site. I see the system does not allow the payment method to be changed after the order is placed. If you want to do it by card however, Lindsay will cancel your order when you arrive and you can then replace it on her computer and settle it that way..

Bank better hurry up with our card machine!


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/5/14)

No worries, don't know about the other guys but I decided to EFT. Easier for both parties. I still hate you though.... your site is going to make my wife very angry at me... and I suspect this is going to go on for a looooooooooooooong time.  hehe

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (30/5/14)

Sigelli 20W & Nautilus Tank sold to that ghastly looking Dude with the funny helmet....??


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

The sight looks grait!! @JakesSA


----------



## Die Kriek (30/5/14)

Site looks great! Love the idea of the group buys! Almost pressed the button on the Sigelei, but my bank account will cry


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/5/14)

Hi there just to let everyone know that the credit card facilities are available.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (30/5/14)

VapeClub

Your prices are excellent! Well done! I'm very excited about the possible incoming rebuildables and mechanicals. Love the group buy format. Nothing of interest to me at the moment but will definitely be checking your site frequently. Best of luck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (31/5/14)

Many thanks @Reinvanhardt, I have a mech mod in my sights that I think will appeal. Just confirming stock availability and price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (15/7/14)

@VapeGrrl 

Thanks for the call today Lindsay (about the on-line order placed for the Stainless KFL, 26G Kanthal and Omega)

I'm experiencing Vape Mail anxiety , just wanted to make sure that it has been shipped


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (16/7/14)

Thanks for the goodies guys, got it today - fantastic! Loving the KFL+


----------



## JakesSA (16/7/14)

Awesome, glad to hear it!


----------



## Alex (16/7/14)

Thanks @JakesSA for sorting out that drip tip for me, the new one looks sick on the Reo mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (16/7/14)

Cool, come to think of it I need to get those on the web site ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> Cool, come to think of it I need to get those on the web site ..


Got any bright green ones by any chance ?


----------



## JakesSA (16/7/14)

Purple pink blue and bronze only unfortunately ..


----------



## Darth_V@PER (16/7/14)

Anything else?? @JakesSA  
Stealth, metallic or short ones,?


----------



## JakesSA (17/7/14)

..errm .. only as per the photo atm.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (17/7/14)

Keep a look out for me when you order again please bud... I also want to try get a black drip tip for my Kebo Russian 91 % BLACK EDITION 

If and when you can  @JakesSA


----------



## JakesSA (17/7/14)

Sure, have you got a pic of what you'd like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (17/7/14)

I will try find something I like the look of and post it here  Thanks @JakesSA


----------

